# Hostas and other distatefull plants



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do chickens eat Hostas? Is there anything else I can plant in the perineal department that they don't eat? I have an area that gets 1/2 day sun along the outside of the patio and would like to plant something.

Oh, this is Florida. So if you suggest a northern plant, it should be something that needs full sun up north.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think that they will eat them, Karen. They may wallow them down though like they did my garlic plants. They never pecked them, the just used them for cool and to hide in.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine usually don't bother anything that has tough leaves or grows higher than a foot or two... Only weird thing that surprised me they were eating was one of those plants with big fuzzy leaves that grow quite high, sorry I don't know what they're called only that some people keep them as ornamental plants, ours blew in and are quite weedy. For whatever reason they love eating those things... maybe because they're soft. Who knows.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

The only thing in my garden that the hens don't eat is the stinging nettels and the sweet peas, everything else is fair game!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great. Guess I'll be planting the hostas in the back.


----------

